# Ufficiale : Salamon è del Milan



## The P (16 Gennaio 2013)

31 gennaio 
Anche Di Marzio conferma che Salamon è stato preso e manca solo l'annuncio.


Laudisa: Accordo trovato, tre e mezzo milioni per il cartellino, a tutti gli effetti Salamon è del Milan.

Di Marzio: il Milan sta prendendo Salamon. 3,5 mln per il cartellino, trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Ad Allegri piace come difensore, probabilmente al Milan prima delle 19.


Galliani sta tentando l'assalto a Salamon in queste ultime ore di mercato



Secondo quando riferisce Di Marzio Salamon sembra vicino a una squadra inglese (non fa il nome).



28 gennaio 
Presidente del Brescia:"In Italia si sono interessate al giocatore Milan e Napoli. All'estero lo hanno chiesto in Inghilterra, Germania e Russia. Salamon a mio parere vale almeno 8 milioni di euro, ma sul mercato le pretendenti aspettano l'ultimo minuto per pagare il meno possibile."

24 gennaio
Salamon: "Il Milan è il Milan, ma non ci penso. Devo fare molta strada per diventare un grande."

Aggiornamento 22 gennaio 
Secondo il portale Bresciaoggi.it, ci sarebbe un accordo di massima tra Brescia e Milan per la comproprietà del centrocampista polacco, fissata a circa 2 milioni di euro. Il classe '91 che potrebbe trasferirsi anche a titolo definitivo per 4 milioni, sarebbe pronto un contratto quadriennale che sfiorerebbe il mln di euro.Per formalizzare il tutto, servirebbe il placet definitivo di Silvio Berlusconi. Ci sono possibilità che il ragazzo approdi alla corte di Allegri già in questa finestra di mercato.

18 gennaio


Il Milan ha bloccato Salamon del Brescia. Verrà acquistata la metà, ma al momento la cosa non può essere fatta perchè ci sono problemi di bilancio

Di Marzio

*Brescia Oggi* riporta l'interesse del Milan per il centrale polacco.

Salamon pare che sia passato misteriosamente alla procura di Raiola già due giorni fa.

Si tratta di un *regista difensivo* dotato di grandi piedi e visione di gioco, fatto esplodere dal "solito" Zeman nel Foggia e reinventato difensore quest'anno nel brescia.

Imho deve ancora migliorare difensivamente, ma potrebbe essere un grande colpo.
E' uno di quei difensori capaci di iniziare l'azione o lanciare lungo.

Sempre secondo il quotidiano di Brescia, pare che la società potrebbe valutare l'intero cartellino intorno ai 5mln di Euro, ma potrebbe scendere a 4mln o a 2,5mln per la comproprietà. 

Il Milan, che lo segue da mesi, vorrebbe anche parcheggiare a Brescia Strasser.

*Ecco un video con le giocate di Salamon*


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ne ho sentito parlare molto bene in trasmissioni che trattano la b. Non sarebbe un brutto investimento. Speriamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Nasce centrocampista e negli ultimi tempi è stato adattato,con successo,a centrale.Ha una grandissima tecnica,ottimi fondamentali,un fisico imponente.Io lo prenderei subito,perchè interessa anche al BVB.Puo' avere un gran futuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2013)

Il tempio di Salamon 

Comunque quando hai Flamini traore amrbosini boateng...

PS. E' difensore?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tempio di Salamon
> 
> Comunque quando hai Flamini traore amrbosini boateng...
> 
> PS. E' difensore?


Si


----------



## The P (16 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nasce centrocampista e negli ultimi tempi è stato adattato,con successo,a centrale.Ha una grandissima tecnica,ottimi fondamentali,un fisico imponente.Io lo prenderei subito,perchè interessa anche al BVB.Puo' avere un gran futuro.



interessa o interessava anche al Barca, io lo conobbi per questo motivo.

Comunque l'unica perplessità è che possa essere un po' lento. Se avesse un po' più esplosività sarei stato molto più tranquillo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> interessa o interessava anche al Barca, io lo conobbi per questo motivo.
> 
> Comunque l'unica perplessità è che possa essere un po' lento. Se avesse un po' più esplosività sarei stato molto più tranquillo.



Se fosse piu' veloce sarebbe il clone di Thiago Silva,cioè un grande libero,con qualche pecca in marcatura(come il brasiliano).


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Lo vedo da anni, ma quest'anno mi ha davvero stupito, ha fatto miglioramenti pazzeschi reinventato nella nuova posizione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Gennaio 2013)

Questo è molto bravo


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2013)

Un Salamon per Barbara


----------



## Jaqen (16 Gennaio 2013)

Non farebbe sicuramente male, anzi


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Gennaio 2013)

si dicevano le stesse cose anche di acerbi.....


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> si dicevano le stesse cose anche di acerbi.....



Tecnicamente Salamon è un altro mondo.E' un ex centrocampista,piedi buonissimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Qui a brescia non viene considerato esattamente un fenomeno...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Gennaio 2013)

tra salomon e centurion avremmo una squadra di esseri mitologici


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Gennaio 2013)

che sia meglio di trattore' e' sicuro...

gli anni scorsi giocava da centrocampista difensivo insieme ad un altro ragazzo straniero , di cui non ricordo il nome , andato al napoli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> che sia meglio di trattore' e' sicuro...
> 
> gli anni scorsi giocava da centrocampista difensivo insieme ad un altro ragazzo straniero , di cui non ricordo il nome , andato al napoli.



EL Kaddouri


----------



## Livestrong (16 Gennaio 2013)

Peschiamolo....


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Gennaio 2013)

Affettiamolo semmai..


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2013)

Salmone 
Servono difensori già collaudati per certi livelli


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Salmone
> Servono difensori già collaudati per certi livelli



Il punto è che noi ora compriamo gli Acerbi per sostituire Thiago Silva


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2013)

T.Silva non è stato sostituito da nessuno.....




l'importante era cederlo,per incassare il cash,il resto non interessava......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Investimento da fare, specialmente se dotato di tali capacità, speriamo dal momento che è entrato a far parte della scuderia di Raiola e dal momento che siamo intenzionati a parcheggiare Strasser. Magari uno scambio di comproprietà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

lo seguo in B e non e affato male meglio lui che i vari astori,andreolli ecc


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2013)

solomon kane ROTFL.
mai sentito


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Gennaio 2013)

Intervista a Corioni (Presidente Brescia) su Salamon:

*Presidente, il Milan è su Salamon?*
“Intanto posso dire che ingaggiando un giocatore del genere il Milan si porterebbe in casa il nuovo possibile Franco Baresi. I dirigenti rossoneri, cercando Salamon, dimostrerebbero di capire molto di calcio”.

*Usa il condizionale, che significa? Ci sono stati contatti?*
“C’è stato il contatto col procuratore del ragazzo”.

*E il Brescia è disponibile a trattare?*
“Si, siamo disponibili”.

*Il giocatore è in scadenza nel 2014, quali sono le vostre condizioni?*
“La scadenza del contratto non è un problema. Di più non voglio dire…”.

*Come definirebbe questa vostra ennesima scoperta?*
“E’ stata davvero una grande scoperta, che ormai si è affermata nel calcio italiano. Salamon è con noi da quattro anni ed è un giocatore straordinario, soprattutto per la sua duttilità”.


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Intervista a Corioni (Presidente Brescia) su Salamon:
> 
> *Presidente, il Milan è su Salamon?*
> “Intanto posso dire che ingaggiando un giocatore del genere il Milan si porterebbe in casa il nuovo possibile Franco Baresi. I dirigenti rossoneri, cercando Salamon, dimostrerebbero di capire molto di calcio”.
> ...



prima di parlare di baresi questo deve lavarsi la bocca, parla di uno dei top 5 della storia del calcio difensivo.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Con Baresi il paragone è stato ovviamente forzato, ma quando dice che è veramente bravo non scherza affatto. Questo sta facendo una stagione super, ha qualità niente male.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con Baresi il paragone è stato ovviamente forzato, ma quando dice che è veramente bravo non scherza affatto. Questo sta facendo una stagione super, ha qualità niente male.



Non nego la sua bravura, potremmo investirci su di lui, ma che si risparmi i paragoni con quel mostro di Baresi perché vuol dire montare il ragazzo a 1000. E' come se noi paragonassimo El Shaarawy a Ronaldo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Rinforzeremmo la difesa(e ne abbiamo terribilmente bisogno), incoraggeremmo il presunto progetto giovani perché è un '91 e faremmo la mossa che da sempre si declama, cioè andare a prendere i campioni quando non sono ancora affermati. Ha confermato i contatti Corioni ma dubito che lo prenderemo, magari però, magari. Qualcosa tipo Carvalho-Salamon non sarebbe una cattiva idea.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2013)

Consideriamo anche che se la cava più che bene a centrocampo (anzi, secondo me il suo posto è proprio davanti alla difesa). Da prendere.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Su Sky dicono che il suo cartellino è su 4-5 milioni e che il Milan lo sta puntando fortemente, ma per convincere il Brescia potrebbe ripetere l'operazione Saponara, anche perché numericamente in difesa ci sono già 5 centrali.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Consideriamo anche che se la cava più che bene a centrocampo (anzi, secondo me il suo posto è proprio davanti alla difesa). Da prendere.



Secondo me quando giocava davanti la difesa dimostrava di essere un giovane interessante e niente più. Invece quest'anno nel suo nuovo ruolo ha un rendimento altissimo.


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> anche perché numericamente in difesa ci sono già 5 centrali.



di cui 4 scarsissimi e uno quasi novantenne


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicono che il suo cartellino è su 4-5 milioni e che il Milan lo sta puntando fortemente, ma per convincere il Brescia potrebbe ripetere l'operazione Saponara, anche perché numericamente in difesa ci sono già 5 centrali.



Il Brescia si può convincere benissimo,Corioni è disposto a trattare.


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2013)

bene dai, i giovani promettenti sono i benvenuti, ormai gente come saponara, questo difensore (se riusciamo a prenderlo) conviene meglio portarli in squadra a giugno, per non rischiare di bruciarsi in questo letamaio prima ancora di iniziare la loro carriera


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Zapata e Salamon in difesa, de sciglio a destra, constant a sinistra, montolivo cristante el shaarawy saponara niang e magari perin in porta e qualcun'altro, non sarebbe male.


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio*: Il *Milan* ha bloccato *Salamon*, ne prenderebbe la metà, aspetta a chiudere per motivi di bilancio, non per soldi, ma non ho capito. A regola comprare dall'Italia è diverso che comprare dall'estero. Comunque si cerca una soluzione per soddisfare il Brescia.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Milan ha bloccato Salamon del Brescia*. Verrà acquistata la metà, ma al momento la cosa non può essere fatta perchè ci sono problemi di bilancio

Di Marzio


----------



## Harvey (18 Gennaio 2013)

Vendiamo vendiamo vendiamo e non cacciamo una lira e ancora abbiamo problemi di bilancio per prendere un giovane in B? Ma chi si occupa dei conti in via turati, topolino?


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Vendiamo vendiamo vendiamo e non cacciamo una lira e ancora abbiamo problemi di bilancio per prendere un giovane in B? Ma chi si occupa dei conti in via turati, topolino?



Non è questione di soldi, non ha spiegato, ma hanno parlato di operazioni tecniche...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Se lo dice Di Martio allora


----------



## Frikez (18 Gennaio 2013)

Vinciamo la Cempions lig il prossimo anno con Salamon 

Ma il bilancio non era a posto secondo il pelato?  
Probabilmente era convinto di piazzare qualche cesso a cominciare da Robinho.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Bel colpo!


----------



## The P (19 Gennaio 2013)

sta cosa del bilancio è inspiegabile. è poi com'è che si blocca?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

E' una questione tecnica???


----------



## DennyJersey (19 Gennaio 2013)

Se è confermato secondo me è un buon colpo e sempre in ottica gggiovane!


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> sta cosa del bilancio è inspiegabile. è poi com'è che si blocca?



Io l'avevo detto 6 mesi fa che il bilancio al 31 dicembre si sarebbe chiuso in rosso, seppur di poco


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio*: Il *Milan* ha bloccato *Salamon*, ne prenderebbe la metà, aspetta a chiudere per motivi di bilancio, non per soldi, ma non ho capito. A regola comprare dall'Italia è diverso che comprare dall'estero. *Comunque si cerca una soluzione per soddisfare il Brescia*.



strasser in prestito, sono giorni che se ne parla, anche se calori vorrebbe altra gente (cascione del pescara).


----------



## Milo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Se abbiamo problemi x un paio di milioni significa che siamo alla frutta...


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bel colpo,


----------



## MisterBet (19 Gennaio 2013)

Hanno provato a spiegarlo anche a Sportitalia, non è che sono problemi del bilancio del Milan ma problemi tecnici (di bilancio appunto, o meglio di fideiussioni nello specifico...) che ci sono nelle trattative con altri club italiani (e non ci sono nelle trattative con l'estero...)...un problema dei club italiani, non del Milan...


----------



## pipporo (19 Gennaio 2013)

forse si trata di problemi con il bilancio di brescia ?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se abbiamo problemi x un paio di milioni significa che siamo alla frutta...



Ho letto qualcuno,è un problema tecnico non di soldi.Riguardo tutte le squadre italiane,nelle operazione che rimangono tra i confini italici.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

problemi di bilancio o.o, cmq se lo prendiamo e buono


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Gennaio 2013)

Esatto. Non è una questione di denaro


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho capito se salmone lo prendiamo per gennaio o per giugno


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quindi lo prendono o no?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Infatti , non ho capito neanche io . Adesso o giugno ?


----------



## prebozzio (19 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon? Un salame grande?







Scherzi a parte, giocatore di cui si parla bene da tempo. Sinceramente le poche volte che l'ho visto mi ha dato l'idea di essere ancora acerbo, ma può darsi abbia beccato le partite sbagliate.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2013)

Molto bene.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Gennaio 2013)

Questo è veramente bravo, su di lui c'erano sia Barcellona che Manchester United, meno male che Mino ci ha aiutato 

Comunque non ho capito, lo avremo subito vero?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo a gennaio, non lo conosco ma se se ne parla così bene, se si parla di Bartosz(che figo  )come di un leader ne abbiamo estremamente bisogno. Salamon-Mexes e forse possiamo respirare là dietro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma in che senso bloccato? Quante volte nel corso degli anni abbiamo "bloccato" giocatori che non abbiamo mai visto con la nostra maglia


----------



## runner (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo giocatore e rientra benissimo nel "new deal Rossonero"


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma in che senso bloccato? Quante volte nel corso degli anni abbiamo "bloccato" giocatori che non abbiamo mai visto con la nostra maglia



Bloccato nel senso che verrà acquistato non appena metteranno a posto le questioni di bilancio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Bloccato nel senso che verrà acquistato non appena metteranno a posto le questioni di bilancio



Bah, sempre con sto bilancio..


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Fra l'altro, se c'è qualcuno che sa qualcosa in merito e lo potesse spiegare avrebbe i miei ringraziamenti duraturi. Cioè, che problema c'è con le fideiussioni?


----------



## patriots88 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ridendo e scherzano 3 buoni giovani li abbiamo presi.

Spero che si concluda positivamente pure l' arrivo di Centurion


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

E' pure un gigante questo qua, 1.94. Avere una cima simile in difesa aiuterebbe parecchio sulle palle alte in cui quest'anno siamo messi davvero male, in più faceva il regista quindi sa impostare bene l'azione, ho visto dei bei lancia di 40 metri da parte sua sui piedi dei compagni. E questa è stata solo la sua prima stagione, anzi mezza, da difensore. Le capacità le ha tutte, come Thiago è partito più avanti per poi arretrare.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E' pure un gigante questo qua, 1.94. Avere una cima simile in difesa aiuterebbe parecchio sulle palle alte in cui quest'anno siamo messi davvero male, in più faceva il regista quindi sa impostare bene l'azione, ho visto dei bei lancia di 40 metri da parte sua sui piedi dei compagni. E questa è stata solo la sua prima stagione, anzi mezza, da difensore. Le capacità le ha tutte, come Thiago è partito più avanti per poi arretrare.



Acerbi svetta col suo 1,92 . Chiaramente è una battuta. Che dire, a Football Manager diventava fortissimo eheheh. Speriamo in bene.


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo questo ha un potenziale enorme. Speriamo di averlo bloccato davvero come fatto con saponara, di questi tempi tutelarsi non guasta


----------



## Graxx (19 Gennaio 2013)

E' ambidestro o sbaglio...partiamo dal presupposto che su youtube sono tutti fenomeni..cmq mi sembra buono...giovane tecnico può ricoprire più ruoli...bene cosi...


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Acerbi svetta col suo 1,92 . Chiaramente è una battuta. Che dire, a Football Manager diventava fortissimo eheheh. Speriamo in bene.



Io ogni giovane che ho fatto crescere su PES, sistematicamente uno o due anni dopo mi accorgevo che esisteva pure nella realtà e diventava forte anche lì.XD


Ma comunque Acerbi è una roccia, cioé inchiodata per terra, non ha un buono stacco, invece Salomon è più atletico, non è grosso fisicamente. E' simile a Rodrigo Ely per costituzione.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Gennaio 2013)

Con me Acerbi in Fifa 13 è titolare con 84  Comunque speriamo bene con questo giovane.


----------



## morokan (19 Gennaio 2013)

salamon, e dal fabro del cagliari......e per i prox 15 anni non ci si pensa più!!!


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Con me Acerbi in Fifa 13 è titolare con 84  Comunque speriamo bene con questo giovane.



Nella mia squadra su Pes ho Elsha a 95 (e l'hanno fatto bello scarso all'inizio eh), Neymar a 100, Wilshere a 96, Thiago Alcanatara a 95 e Strootman a 96.XD E non ho neanche finito il secondo anno (Wilshere come trq so che arriva a 104 e che come cc arriva a 107, Thiago alcantara nel medesimo ruolo di cc a 106 XD)


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Non pensavo che avrebbero davvero cominciato a puntare sui giovani.


Bravi bravi bravi.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo *Bresciaoggi.it* Salamon arriverebbe in comproprietà per *3,5 mln*. Il problema che riguarda il trasferimento dovrebbe essere risolto a breve.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo sia vero, questo qui non è seguito per caso da alcuni top club inglesi.


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dove giocherebbe? Davanti alla difesa o come centrale?


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma dove giocherebbe? Davanti alla difesa o come centrale?



Lui è nato da mediano davanti la difesa. Ma da quest'anno gioca centrale dietro, con un rendimento altissimo. Ed è un 91.


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui è nato da mediano davanti la difesa. Ma da quest'anno gioca centrale dietro, con un rendimento altissimo. Ed è un 91.



Quindi in difesa siamo a posto mi sa, al limite arriverà un Andreolli al posto di Yepes.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia vero, questo qui non è seguito per caso da alcuni top club inglesi.



city e borussia.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> city e borussia.



Nowi te che segui il brescia come lo valuti? È pronto gia adesso per il salto oppure è da rodare ancora in b?


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Gennaio 2013)

mah, a me sembra un pò prestino. 

anche perchè sono solo 6 mesi che sta facendo il centrale difensivo.
poi si sa che tra A e B c'è un abisso.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> city e borussia.



e se non erro si parlava pure in United.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Gennaio 2013)

*il ds delle Rondinelle Andrea Iaconi su Salamon: "Sul polacco c'è solo il Milan. Ci stiamo lavorando per cedere il 50% del cartellino ma non sarà facile visto che il club rossonero non può spendere in Italia."*


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se non sbaglio Galliani ha parlato della questione,non ricordo quando.Il tutto è inerente alle operazioni in Italia.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Io infatti non ho capito questa cosa che trovo scritto in un pó ovunque. Perché non possiamo spende in Italia? Non abbiamo il bilancio sanato? Davvero non capisco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io infatti non ho capito questa cosa che trovo scritto in un pó ovunque. Perché non possiamo spende in Italia? Non abbiamo il bilancio sanato? Davvero non capisco.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2013)

So che c'entra la Co.vi.soc. L'ho letto l'altro giorno sulla gazza, le big italiane non possono spendere in questa sessione di mercato nel bel paese, a meno che non facciano aumenti di capitale, cosa che il Milan ha già fatto per Saponara.


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> So che c'entra la Co.vi.soc. L'ho letto l'altro giorno sulla gazza, le big italiane non possono spendere in questa sessione di mercato nel bel paese, a meno che non facciano aumenti di capitale, cosa che il Milan ha già fatto per Saponara.



Quindi dobbiamo cedere qualcuno per prenderlo? Si parlava di Strasser, che dovrebbe avere anche un valore superiore, in uno scambio col brescia.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

No non c'entra vendere qualcuno. 

_La Co.Vi.So.C. è l’acronimo della Commissione di Vigilanza sulle Società di Calcio, la cui istituzione, indirettamente, è stata prevista dalla legge n. 91/1981, la quale, per il dettato dell’art. 12, ha imposto alle Federazioni Sportive Nazionali, per delega del CONI, di esercitare un controllo sull’equilibrio finanziario delle società. In particolare, per il combinato disposto delle previsioni di detta legge e di quelle dello Statuto della Federazione Italiana Gioco Calcio, alla Commissione sono affidate funzioni di: controllo economicofinanziario e verifica dell’aderenza delle società ai principi di corretta gestione. I fondamenti e le modalità dell’attività di controllo sono definiti da apposite Norme Organizzative Interne Federali (NOIF), cui tutte le società di calcio professionistiche, ovvero quelle affiliate alla Serie A, alla Serie B ed alla I e II Divisione della Lega Nazionale Professionisti (già nota come Lega di Serie C), debbono rigorosamente osservare. _
_
Il compito più importante della Commissione, però, è quello di esprimere un parere sul rispetto, da parte delle società, dei criteri economico-finanziari necessari per essere ammesse a partecipare ai campionati di competenza. _

In pratica il Milan non può fare alcun tipo di magheggio per "aggiustare i bilanci", usando quindi soldi fittizzi per gli acquisti. Deve usare quelli VERI, che non ci sono, si rischierebbe di andare incontro a sanzioni quali non potersi iscrivere al prossimo campionato. L'unico modo è fare un aumento di capitale, cioè che Silvio cacci la grandi VERA e SUBITO.


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No non c'entra vendere qualcuno.
> 
> _La Co.Vi.So.C. è l’acronimo della Commissione di Vigilanza sulle Società di Calcio, la cui istituzione, indirettamente, è stata prevista dalla legge n. 91/1981, la quale, per il dettato dell’art. 12, ha imposto alle Federazioni Sportive Nazionali, per delega del CONI, di esercitare un controllo sull’equilibrio finanziario delle società. In particolare, per il combinato disposto delle previsioni di detta legge e di quelle dello Statuto della Federazione Italiana Gioco Calcio, alla Commissione sono affidate funzioni di: controllo economicofinanziario e verifica dell’aderenza delle società ai principi di corretta gestione. I fondamenti e le modalità dell’attività di controllo sono definiti da apposite Norme Organizzative Interne Federali (NOIF), cui tutte le società di calcio professionistiche, ovvero quelle affiliate alla Serie A, alla Serie B ed alla I e II Divisione della Lega Nazionale Professionisti (già nota come Lega di Serie C), debbono rigorosamente osservare. _
> _
> ...



Quindi con Saponara è stato fatto?


----------



## Frikez (22 Gennaio 2013)

In pratica abbiamo le pezze al cuxx..sai che novità


----------



## Alekos (22 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> interessa o interessava anche al Barca, io lo conobbi per questo motivo.
> 
> Comunque l'unica perplessità è che possa essere un po' lento. Se avesse un po' più esplosività sarei stato molto più tranquillo.



In effetti è una moviola in campo


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Quindi con Saponara è stato fatto?



Si, è stato fatto un aumento di capitale. Ed essendo già stato fatto non credo se ne faccia un altro. Ciò non toglie che in qualche modo si può fare comunque, bloccando il giocatore.


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, è stato fatto un aumento di capitale. Ed essendo già stato fatto non credo se ne faccia un altro. Ciò non toglie che in qualche modo si può fare comunque, bloccando il giocatore.



L'abbiamo bloccato e il DS ha detto che siamo gli unici con cui lo stanno trattando e che si sta cercando la soluzione.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Il problema è questo:*c'è la regola federale del rapporto «R-I», cioè ricavi-indebitamento, superiore a 3/1: cioè, 3 milioni di euro di ricavi per un milione di debiti.*Il Milan non ha rispettato ciò.Come fare per aggirare il problema?*Aumentando i ricavi o diminuendo i debiti*. In che modo? *Vendendo giocatori o con elargizioni personali di soci*(cioè aumento di capitale,come nel caso di Saponara.E' consentito ovviamente una volta).


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, è stato fatto un aumento di capitale. Ed essendo già stato fatto non credo se ne faccia un altro. Ciò non toglie che in qualche modo si può fare comunque, bloccando il giocatore.



Ok, quindi, in teoria, un altro aumento di capitale sarebbe possibile. Cioè, se si volesse fare non è impedito da nessuna normativa.


----------



## MisterBet (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è questo:*c'è la regola federale del rapporto «R-I», cioè ricavi-indebitamento, superiore a 3/1: cioè, 3 milioni di euro di ricavi per un milione di debiti.*Il Milan non ha rispettato ciò.Come fare per aggirare il problema?*Aumentando i ricavi o diminuendo i debiti*. In che modo? *Vendendo giocatori o con elargizioni personali di soci*(cioè aumento di capitale,come nel caso di Saponara.E' consentito ovviamente una volta).



Da quando c'è sta regola? Prima di questo mercato non s'era mai sentita...ieri ne ha fatto un accenno pure Moratti...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Da quando c'è sta regola? Prima di questo mercato non s'era mai sentita...ieri ne ha fatto un accenno pure Moratti...



C'è da molto,ho letto anche un articolo inerente al mercato invernale del 2007 che da spiegazioni sul caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo il portale* Bresciaoggi.it*, ci sarebbe *un accordo di massima tra Brescia e Milan per la comproprietà del centrocampista polacco, fissata a circa 2 milioni di euro*. Il classe '91 che potrebbe trasferirsi anche a titolo definitivo per 4 milioni, sarebbe pronto un contratto quadriennale che sfiorerebbe il mln di euro.*Per formalizzare il tutto, servirebbe il placet definitivo di Silvio Berlusconi*. Ci sono possibilità che il ragazzo approdi alla corte di Allegri già in questa finestra di mercato.


----------



## Need4 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Potrebbe essere una buona cosa se arriva adesso...così fa subito un po' di pratica e la prossima stagione è già pronto


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Facciamo almeno Solomon kane. Per piasèr!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale* Bresciaoggi.it*, ci sarebbe *un accordo di massima tra Brescia e Milan per la comproprietà del centrocampista polacco, fissata a circa 2 milioni di euro*. Il classe '91 che potrebbe trasferirsi anche a titolo definitivo per 4 milioni, sarebbe pronto un contratto quadriennale che sfiorerebbe il mln di euro.*Per formalizzare il tutto, servirebbe il placet definitivo di Silvio Berlusconi*. Ci sono possibilità che il ragazzo approdi alla corte di Allegri già in questa finestra di mercato.


"E chi sarebbe questo Salmone ?"
"Un ragazzino davvero bravo, lo vorremmo prelevare dal Brescia"
"Ma mi porta voti per la campagna elettorale ?"
"Come potrebbe ? Non lo conosce nessuno"
"Allora non si fa niente.. e stasera chiamerò Biscardi per dire che siamo su Kakà, cribbio!"


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2013)

abbiamo 32 giocatori che sono troppi, quando si sfolità la rosa arriveranno un po' di soldi da investire su di lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Arrivasse lui magari rispediamo a Genova Acerbi


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2013)

da quanto ho capito cmq arriva a giugno.


----------



## 2515 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Quest'estate: Il giorno dopo che si smette di parlare di Kakà, si tratta e in 2 giorni arriva Niang.
Quest'inverno: Il giorno dopo che si smette di parlare di Kakà si ritorna al discorso rimasto al blocco della metà di Salomon.
A sto punto che lo trattino a ogni sessione di mercato, ci riempiamo di talenti.


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Arrivasse lui magari rispediamo a Genova Acerbi



Acerbi rientrerà nell'affare Constant


----------



## 2515 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Acerbi rientrerà nell'affare Constant



Magari, davvero. Ma temo che Preziosi non sia così fesso, a meno che non retroceda..XD E io ci spero così ci prendiamo Perin ad un prezzo molto conveniente.XD

Per quanto mi riguarda può anche arrivare a giugno, perché almeno giocherebbe titolare, mentre qua prima dovrebbe ambientarsi. Se arriva come Saponara, intanto vediamo di depositare il suo contratto, l'accordo c'é, manca solo l'investimento ufficiale.
Per la prossima stagione già avere:
Niang Elsha De Sciglio Saponara Salamon Cristante sarà un motivo per guardare ancora le partite.
Se prendiamo pure Perin, tanto meglio.

Guardate Salamon, è più difensore che regista di centrocampo davanti alla difesa, Cristante è più regista davanti alla difesa che difensore. Ma entrambi sanno fare i due ruoli. Entrambi alti, entrambi bravi coi piedi. Abbiamo la possibilità più che concreta di risolverci due problemi a costi bassissimi, il regista davanti alla difesa e un forte centrale bravo coi piedi.

Quanto mi piacerebbe una formazione simile in futuro.

Perin
De Sciglio Zapata Salamon Constant
Montolivo Cristante Saponara
Niang (ahimé)Pazzini El Shaarawy

Oppure
idem porta
idem difesa
Montolivo Cristante (ahimé)Boateng
Saponara Niang El Shaarawy


----------



## Schism75 (23 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Magari, davvero. Ma temo che Preziosi non sia così fesso, a meno che non retroceda..XD E io ci spero così ci prendiamo Perin ad un prezzo molto conveniente.XD
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda può anche arrivare a giugno, perché almeno giocherebbe titolare, mentre qua prima dovrebbe ambientarsi. Se arriva come Saponara, intanto vediamo di depositare il suo contratto, l'accordo c'é, manca solo l'investimento ufficiale.
> Per la prossima stagione già avere:
> ...




Dai Saponara non può giocare dove l'hai messo nella prima formazione. Non esageriamo ora.


----------



## 2515 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Dai Saponara non può giocare dove l'hai messo nella prima formazione. Non esageriamo ora.



Saponara può fare anche il centrocampista, per le capacità che ha potrebbe ricoprire benissimo un ruolo alla Marchisio, per quanto io lo veda benissimo nel 4-2-3-1 da centrale sulla linea della trequarti, ma sapendo che allegri non lo farà mai..


----------



## Schism75 (23 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Saponara può fare anche il centrocampista, per le capacità che ha potrebbe ricoprire benissimo un ruolo alla Marchisio, per quanto io lo veda benissimo nel 4-2-3-1 da centrale sulla linea della trequarti, ma sapendo che allegri non lo farà mai..



Tu richieresti un esordiente in Serie A, in un club come il Milan, di farlo giocare in un centrocampo a 3 dove, in un ruolo che ha ricoperto quante volte?


----------



## 2515 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Tu richieresti un esordiente in Serie A, in un club come il Milan, di farlo giocare in un centrocampo a 3 dove, in un ruolo che ha ricoperto quante volte?



non ho parlato di prossima stagione, ma di futuro infatti.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

S'è inserito il Napoli... Finisce che ce lo fregano eh


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> S'è inserito il Napoli... Finisce che ce lo fregano eh



Se ne parla da una settimana di sto fantomatico inserimento, ma il DS dell'empoli quando gliel'hanno chiesto ha detto che solo il Milan è sul giocatore e solo noi lo stiamo trattando.


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon: "Il Milan è il Milan, ma non ci penso. Devo fare molta strada per diventare un grande."


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se ne parla da una settimana di sto fantomatico inserimento, ma il DS dell'empoli quando gliel'hanno chiesto ha detto che solo il Milan è sul giocatore e solo noi lo stiamo trattando.



presumo tu intendessi il brescia  non l'empoli. 
cmq occhio a sottovalutare i contatti tra brescia e napoli. 

corioni e de laurentiis sono soci e negli anni abbiamo venduto parecchi giocatori al napoli. 
mentre i rapporti col milan sono quasi nulli, sono anni che le 2 società non hanno rapporti tra loro. 

e poi sta lentezza nel chiudere la trattativa mi puzza un pò....non vorrei che corioni volesse creare un'asta tra milan e napoli per far salire il prezzo.


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo noi lenti a chiudere, come sempre del resto..Corioni giustamente fa gli interessi del Brescia, non ci può aspettare a vita.


----------



## Alex Keaton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ma sembra che Salamon sia bloccato per Luglio mica per ora


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Gennaio 2013)

in queste trattative conta molto la volontà del giocatore di solito,se il ragazzo prefrisce il milan,verrà al milan...credo


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2013)

per me non prendiamo neanche questo


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Appena arrivano i soldi di Abate chiudono dai


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Pedullà ha appena detto che il Brescia vuole anticipare l'operazione a gennaio, perchè a giugno si ritengono liberi di trattare anche con altre società. operazione da poco più di 2.5 per la metà... noi finchè non incassiamo, non possiamo chiudere


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dai cediamo Abate e chiudamo quest'operazione, è la versione più alta e del 91' di Cristante, ma più portato per la difesa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo bene,farcelo scappare sarebbe da polli


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2013)

la lista dei giocatori "bloccati" non finisce mai... poi a Milanello non ne arriva uno che sia uno... si vede che rimangono "bloccati" da qualche altra parte


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se ci liberassimo di Acerbi prendendo Salamon sarebbe un colpaccio.Speriamo.


----------



## Francy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque sia l'acquisto di Saponara, Salamon e Jorginho mi farebbe pensare che il progetto sta partendo. Certo, per l'estate ci vorrebbe qualcuno di un certo peso a centrocampo, ma per lo meno inizieremmo a vedere qualcosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque sia l'acquisto di Saponara, Salamon e Jorginho mi farebbe pensare che il progetto sta partendo. Certo, per l'estate ci vorrebbe qualcuno di un certo peso a centrocampo, ma per lo meno inizieremmo a vedere qualcosa.



Se dovesse arrivare insieme a questi un Nainngolan potremo anche chiudere il mercato estivo.


----------



## Francy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se dovesse arrivare insieme a questi un Nainngolan potremo anche chiudere il mercato estivo.



Eh già, magari un altro giovane, ma la priorità è trovare un centrocampista completo. è lì che devono andare le risorse. Montolivo-De Jong-Mister X. Saponara o prima alternativa o più avanti. Un portiere, se non migliora sensibilmente Gabriel, servirebbe.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Eh già, magari un altro giovane, ma la priorità è trovare un centrocampista completo. è lì che devono andare le risorse. Montolivo-De Jong-Mister X. Saponara o prima alternativa o più avanti. Un portiere, se non migliora sensibilmente Gabriel, servirebbe.



Nainggolan è completo,abbina qualità e quantità.Scordatevi Strootman,andrà in premier per oltre 20 mln di euro.Il portiere dovrebbe essere Sommer,ottimo e dietro il sogno è Ogbonna.Un mercato con Ogbonna,Sommer e Nainggola sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## walter 22 (25 Gennaio 2013)

E' incredibile non riusciamo neanche a chiudere un operazione se non in comproprietà o in prestito o con l'aiuto di preziosi. Quella specie di presidente diceva che stavamo monitorando 100 giovani ed invece stiamo elemosinando in serie B giocatori semisconosciuti, non fraintendetemi sono d'accordo sul fatto che i giovani forti vanno scovati ma aggiungere giocatori inesperienti a quelli attuali secondo me è soltanto gettare ancora fumo sugli occhi dei tifosi. Si parla di progetto in tre anni ma se questi non risultassero all'altezza gli anni diventerebbero molti di più. 
I giovani forti si pagano e se li fanno pagare non te li danno in comproprietà ed in prestito. 
Scusatemi ma non riesco proprio ad essere soddisfatto da questa futura campagna acquisti. Continuando cosi la squadra sarà sempre di più impoverita e non parlatemi di bilancio e fiscalità varie perchè per me sono solo tutte balle, non c'è voglia di spendere ed investire i soldi se vogliono ci sono siamo il Milan una squadra che ogni anno fattura milioni.


----------



## Francy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nainggolan è completo,abbina qualità e quantità.Scordatevi Strootman,andrà in premier per oltre 20 mln di euro.Il portiere dovrebbe essere Sommer,ottimo e dietro il sogno è Ogbonna.Un mercato con Ogbonna,Sommer e Nainggola sarebbe ottimo.



Rivaluterei molto la società se arrivassero Ogbonna e Nainggolan. Sommer non lo conosco, ma mi fido di voi.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> E' incredibile non riusciamo neanche a chiudere un operazione se non in comproprietà o in prestito o con l'aiuto di preziosi. Quella specie di presidente diceva che stavamo monitorando 100 giovani ed invece stiamo elemosinando in serie B giocatori semisconosciuti, non fraintendetemi sono d'accordo sul fatto che i giovani forti vanno scovati ma aggiungere giocatori inesperienti a quelli attuali secondo me è soltanto gettare ancora fumo sugli occhi dei tifosi. Si parla di progetto in tre anni ma se questi non risultassero all'altezza gli anni diventerebbero molti di più.
> I giovani forti si pagano e se li fanno pagare non te li danno in comproprietà ed in prestito.
> Scusatemi ma non riesco proprio ad essere soddisfatto da questa futura campagna acquisti. Continuando cosi la squadra sarà sempre di più impoverita e non parlatemi di bilancio e fiscalità varie perchè per me sono solo tutte balle, non c'è voglia di spendere ed investire i soldi se vogliono ci sono siamo il Milan una squadra che ogni anno fattura milioni.


Allora soldi non ce ne sono,il fatturato di 260 mln te lo fai fritto sei hai forti uscite finanziarie e chiudi il bilancio in passivo.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se ci liberassimo di Acerbi prendendo Salamon sarebbe un colpaccio.Speriamo.



infatti, cediamo acerbi e prendiamo salamon, poi prendiamo jorginho per giugno e pure maupay per l'attacco del futuro.


----------



## walter 22 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora soldi non ce ne sono,il fatturato di 260 mln te lo fai fritto sei hai forti uscite finanziarie e chiudi il bilancio in passivo.



Forti uscite finanziare causate da chi? Da chi compra e rinnova a giocatori bolliti e gli rifila super ingaggi per poi non vincere niente, ma questo e un discorso più lungo.
Se non investi soldi (il presidente a cosa serve?) e cerchi di fare risultati e andare in fondo alle competizioni i guadagni futuri saranno sempre più miseri, se si vuole tornare a vincere devi rimetterci.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Forti uscite finanziare causate da chi? Da chi compra e rinnova a giocatori bolliti e gli rifila super ingaggi per poi non vincere niente, ma questo e un discorso più lungo.
> Se non investi soldi (il presidente a cosa serve?) e cerchi di fare risultati e andare in fondo alle competizioni i guadagni futuri saranno sempre più miseri.



Col taglio degli ingaggi risparmi molto e soprattutto eviti che nei bilanci futuri si possano essere perdite.Gli acquisti sono interessanti,non ti permetteranno di vincere subito,però pian piano,in 2-3 anni crei una base solidissima,dove basta poco ogni anno in sede di calcio-mercato per rafforzarsi.


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se dovesse arrivare insieme a questi un Nainngolan potremo anche chiudere il mercato estivo.



Stai scherzando vero? 
Ci serve un portiere titolare, un difensore centrale (Ogbonna?), un centrocampista come dicevi giustamente tu e un altro attaccante, considerando che Bojan tornerà al Barca e Robinho in Brasile se dio vuole.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Il direttore dell'area tecnica del Brescia ha confermato la trattativa dicendo che si farà come con saponara


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il direttore dell'area tecnica del Brescia ha confermato la trattativa dicendo che si farà come con saponara



Speriamo, per me questo è un giovane davvero molto promettente.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Prendiamolooooo!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Presidente del Brescia:"In Italia si sono interessate al giocatore Milan e Napoli. All'estero lo hanno chiesto in Inghilterra, Germania e Russia. Salamon a mio parere vale almeno 8 milioni di euro, ma sul mercato le pretendenti aspettano l'ultimo minuto per pagare il meno possibile."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo quanto riporta Laudisa pure lo Zenit di Spalletti è interessato a Salamon, offrono 4 milioni.*


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe grave farcelo scippare dai Russi. Molto grave..

Invece di pensare solo a Balotelli, Galliani si dia una mossa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non esistono le comproprietà tra Italia e Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Corioni al giornale polacco Super Express : "Salamon come Baresi? Paragone non azzardato"


...Corioni....


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Magari in Russia non ci vuole andare e arriva il 31 alle nostre condizioni..


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2013)

stasera non è in campo. Peccato volevo osservarlo bene.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> stasera non è in campo. Peccato volevo osservarlo bene.



non c'è perchè nell'ultima gara ha preso una botta alla caviglia e in settimana ha saltato anche qualche allenamento e ha girato in stampelle.  

cmq mi preoccupa questo inserimento dello zenit, corioni non è mica tanto uno che aspetta, se vede che il milan non si muove lo vende al primo che capita. 

e poi al momento c'è l'urgenza di vendere il terzino daprelà, che ha un buon mercato, quindi penso che una volta venduto lui toccherà allo slovacco.


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non c'è perchè nell'ultima gara ha preso una botta alla caviglia e in settimana ha saltato anche qualche allenamento e ha girato in stampelle.
> 
> cmq mi preoccupa questo inserimento dello zenit, corioni non è mica tanto uno che aspetta, se vede che il milan non si muove lo vende al primo che capita.
> 
> e poi al momento c'è l'urgenza di vendere il terzino daprelà, che ha un buon mercato, quindi penso che una volta venduto lui toccherà allo slovacco.



Ma ha deciso di vendere i migliori Corioni?

Scherzi a parte il brescia di stase mi è sembrato davvero poca roba, salvo appunto Deprelà che mi è sembrato bravino rispetto agli altri.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma ha deciso di vendere i migliori Corioni?
> 
> Scherzi a parte il brescia di stase mi è sembrato davvero poca roba, salvo appunto Deprelà che mi è sembrato bravino rispetto agli altri.



beh si, una volta che vengono notati da club più grossi è inutile tenerli, lui è uno che vuole monetizzare subito. 
cmq su aluni siti, tra cui il giornale di brescia, si parla di accordo imminente con lo zenit, l'ufficialità può arrivare il 30, il tutto per 5 mln.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2013)

mi pare che anche Bresciaoggi confermi cio' che hai scritto Nowi


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Lo Zenit sfida il Milan per Salamon. Offerta al Brescia di 4 milioni di Euro.*


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

boiata, non c'è comproprietà con i russi e 4 milioni è quanto il brescia vuole da noi per comproprietà e permanenza lì fino a giugno, boiata ciclopica.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111046 ha scritto:


> *ma sul mercato le pretendenti aspettano l'ultimo minuto per pagare il meno possibile.*



Rotfl..stoccata neanche troppo velata al Gallo


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che questo si DEVE prendere. Non bisogna lasciarselo sfuggire...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Ufficiale: Salamon allo Zenit per 4 milioni di euro*


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

non c'è niente di ufficiale sullo zenit, il brescia vuole 4 milioni solo per la comproprietà e per tenerlo fino a giugno, figurati se lo vende per 4.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo quando riferisce Di Marzio Salamon sembra vicino a una squadra inglese (non fa il nome).*


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe carino arrivasse, ma se lo perdiamo non perdiamo il nuovo Thiago Silva o il nuovo Vidic, a meno di sorpresone.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Gennaio 2013)

peccato se non arriva


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2013)

lo zenit avrebbe chiuso per neto del siena per 6.5mln, fonte pedullà. 

boh, forse mollano salamon, ma a sto punto mi sa che va in premier. 
domani il milan mi sa che farà poco o nulla. 

p.s. l'arrivo di salamon allo zenit pare sia vincolato alla cessione di bruno alves, ma non ho ben capito perchè.


----------



## Graxx (31 Gennaio 2013)

mi sembra esagerata la richiesta...ne vale la pena???


----------



## korma (31 Gennaio 2013)

preferivo questo a Sballottelli...


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Questo è da prendere. L'ho visto qualche volta giocare in TV e già lo scorso anno dava l'idea che sarebbe diventato un gran bel giocatore, e lo diventerà. Da prendere assolutamente, imho (ovviamente ce lo faremo fregare)


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani sta tentando l'assalto a Salamon in queste ultime ore di mercato*


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani sta tentando l'assalto a Salamon in queste ultime ore di mercato*



Ma possiamo prenderlo???Perchè non so se possiamo fare un investimento per giocare appartenenti alla FIGC.


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma possiamo prenderlo???Perchè non so se possiamo fare un investimento per giocare appartenenti alla FIGC.



?


----------



## Jako (31 Gennaio 2013)

di marzio sta dicendo che il milan lo sta trattando ora con il brescia!


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Brescia e Raiola in via Turati in questi minuti.


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: il Milan sta prendendo Salamon. 3,5 mln per il cartellino, trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Ad Allegri piace come difensore, probabilmente al Milan prima delle 19.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Parlano di 3.5 mln per TUTTO il cartellino.


----------



## Jako (31 Gennaio 2013)

spero che non sia un' altro acerbi! Mi pare strano per tutto il cartellino! fino a pochi giorni fa dicevano che il brescia voleva 4 mln solo per la metà!


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sono convinto che a questo punto Salamon giochi da mediano dinanzi la difesa,liberando Montolivo,anche se da difensore sta facendo ottime cose.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

i soldi per salamon provengono dalla cessione di antonini,vi immaginate?


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon piace ad Allegri come difensore, così dice Di Marzio, secondo me però, per essere lanciato, ha bisogno di tempo, non è pronto.


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2013)

Jako ha scritto:


> spero che non sia un' altro acerbi! Mi pare strano per tutto il cartellino! fino a pochi giorni fa dicevano che il brescia voleva 4 mln solo per la metà!



Forse era per tirare su il prezzo, visto che allo Zenit non c'è andato dovranno pur prenderci qualcosa.
Se salta fuori un buon giocatore per 3,5 mln è un gran colpo, soprattutto se fa il doppio ruolo.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che a questo punto Salamon giochi da mediano dinanzi la difesa,liberando Montolivo,anche se da difensore sta facendo ottime cose.



Salamon è utilissimo perché può giocare in entrambi i ruoli, con Ambrosini in salute lui gioca in difesa. Praticamente è la versione 91' e più difensiva di Cristante. L'anno prossimo potremo avere due giocatori che sanno fare sia i registi che i centrali difensivi, entrambi alti e con ottima visione di gioco.

Ottimo colpo! Vai!


----------



## Jako (31 Gennaio 2013)

a me dispiacerebe se andasse via antonini!
come mascotte è simpatico!


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Jako ha scritto:


> spero che non sia un' altro acerbi! Mi pare strano per tutto il cartellino! fino a pochi giorni fa dicevano che il brescia voleva 4 mln solo per la metà!



Se fa schifo lo vendiamo, senza perderci un euro.


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo, speriamo si concretizzi viste età, caratteristiche da jolly e qualità.


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon è molto più alto di Cristante (1,94 contro 1,87), però ha problemi di ritmo, ho rivisto alcune partite quasi per caso e sembra un pò sotto-ritmo, come Cristante. Ha un buonissimo piede, come Cristante. Ci si può lavorare su.


----------



## Cm Punk (31 Gennaio 2013)

Per la difesa secondo me è un gran colpo, a centrocampo rimangono le lacune
Comunque un gran mercato!


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

vabbè chi lo conosce bene, è più centrocampista o difensore?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

vabbè chi lo conosce bene, è più centrocampista o difensore?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Però dice Di Marzio che Allegria lo vede come difensore.


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> vabbè chi lo conosce bene, è più centrocampista o difensore?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> vabbè chi lo conosce bene, è più centrocampista o difensore?



è chiaramente un centrocampista, un regista difensivo con un bel piede. Gioca centrale perchè a centrocampo non aveva il ritmo. Però ha iniziato adesso a giocare in quella posizione. Con Zeman giocava a Foggia nella posizione di Tachtsidis per intendersi (nel senso di compiti da fare).


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Salamon è molto più alto di Cristante (1,94 contro 1,87), però ha problemi di ritmo, ho rivisto alcune partite quasi per caso e sembra un pò sotto-ritmo, come Cristante. Ha un buonissimo piede, come Cristante. *Ci si può lavorare su*.



Come Cristante?


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> vabbè chi lo conosce bene, è più centrocampista o difensore?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> vabbè chi lo conosce bene, è più centrocampista o difensore?



Ha sempre giocato a centrocampo, quest'anno il mister ha avuto l'idea geniale di piazzarlo davanti alla difesa e il Brescia è diventato molto più difficile da bucare, è stata la rivelazione della sua squadra perché ha imparato subito come giocare nel ruolo. In pratica è un regista difensivo, bravo con i piedi. Ovviamente non è veloce in linea di pensiero quando deve impostare, ragion per cui gioca meglio in difesa (il motivo per cui montolivo gioca meglio da mezzala è che da centrale è pressato di più e ha meno tempo di riflettere ad esempio). Comunque è molto bravo e di testa si fa molto valere, cosa di cui abbiamo disperatamente bisogno in questa stagione in entrambe le zone del campo. Lavorandoci sopra può diventare un ottimo centrale, ha un gran potenziale.

Unica sfiga? Questo qui con Nesta a svezzarlo sarebbe cresciuto in un lampo e molto più in fretta di quanto possa fare con la gentaglia che si ritrova ora, ma contiamo su Tassotti che anche se era un terzino, ha avuto come compagni dei mostri sacri quindi saprà come aiutarlo.


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Come Cristante?



Ovvio 

*Laudisa: Accordo trovato, tre e mezzo milioni per il cartellino, a tutti gli effetti Salamon è del Milan.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2013)

questo dicono tutti sia bravo speriamo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

L'abbiamo preso ? Godo, speriamo che non gli faccia fare panchina ad oltranza Allergia.


----------



## tequilad (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sembra un buon giocatore, bisogna vedere come si cala nella Serie A e a San Siro. Però qualità di base le ha.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> vabbè chi lo conosce bene, è più centrocampista o difensore?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> vabbè chi lo conosce bene, è più centrocampista o difensore?



Ha sempre giocato a centrocampo, quest'anno il mister ha avuto l'idea geniale di piazzarlo davanti alla difesa e il Brescia è diventato molto più difficile da bucare, è stata la rivelazione della sua squadra perché ha imparato subito come giocare nel ruolo. In pratica è un regista difensivo, bravo con i piedi. Ovviamente non è veloce in linea di pensiero quando deve impostare, ragion per cui gioca meglio in difesa (il motivo per cui montolivo gioca meglio da mezzala è che da centrale è pressato di più e ha meno tempo di riflettere ad esempio). Comunque è molto bravo e di testa si fa molto valere, cosa di cui abbiamo disperatamente bisogno in questa stagione in entrambe le zone del campo. Lavorandoci sopra può diventare un ottimo centrale, ha un gran potenziale.

Unica sfiga? Questo qui con Nesta a svezzarlo sarebbe cresciuto in un lampo e molto più in fretta di quanto possa fare con la gentaglia che si ritrova ora, ma contiamo su Tassotti che anche se era un terzino, ha avuto come compagni dei mostri sacri quindi saprà come aiutarlo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2013)

preso! bel colpo! il progetto c'è


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Batterà lui le punizioni


----------



## tequilad (31 Gennaio 2013)

Felicissimo prosegua il progetto giovani! Molto meglio lui che qualche vecchio bollito d'esperienza!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sono curioso di vedere se verrà schierato a centrocampo o in difesa. 
Però una roba del genere non mi dispiacerebbe:
Montolivo-Salamon-Boateng
Niang-Balotelli-El Sharaawy


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2013)

EL-Balo-Niang
Montolivo-salamon (davanti alla difesa)-boateng

OTTIMO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Felicissimo prosegua il progetto giovani! Molto meglio lui che qualche vecchio bollito d'esperienza!!!


Sembra che questo progetto sia reale, contiamo in squadra gente giovane e brava come i tre d'attacco, De Sciglio, Salamon, Saponara per giugno... niente male. Adesso stiamo iniziando a lavorare da società seria.


----------



## tequilad (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sembra che questo progetto sia reale, contiamo in squadra gente giovane e brava come i tre d'attacco, De Sciglio, Salamon, Saponara per giugno... niente male. Adesso stiamo iniziando a lavorare da società seria.



E vi assicuro che anche nel settore giovanile il lavoro prosegue alla grande!


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2013)

I piedi per giocare davanti alla difesa li ha eccome!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

I piedi per giocare davanti alla difesa li ha eccome!


----------



## Principe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> EL-Balo-Niang
> Montolivo-salamon (davanti alla difesa)-boateng
> 
> OTTIMO


Così bisogna giocare


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sembra che questo progetto sia reale, contiamo in squadra gente giovane e brava come i tre d'attacco, De Sciglio, Salamon, Saponara per giugno... niente male. Adesso stiamo iniziando a lavorare da società seria.



L'ha detto anche Barbara, non ti fidavi della figlia del Bresidente?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (31 Gennaio 2013)

poco apapriscente però ma efficace. boh staremo a vedere non mi sembra un gran chè.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> E vi assicuro che anche nel settore giovanile il lavoro prosegue alla grande!


Con un acquisto in difesa e puntellando il centrocampo credo che l'anno prossimo si potrebbe tornare a puntare lo scudetto, altro che tre anni.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (31 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> E vi assicuro che anche nel settore giovanile il lavoro prosegue alla grande!




in che senso? io ho sentito solo di un buon mastour. i vari verdi e valoti e innocenti faticano a far vedere il loro valore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'ha detto anche Barbara, non ti fidavi della figlia del Bresidente?


Le darei tutta la mia fiducia, tutta tutta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere se verrà schierato a centrocampo o in difesa.
> Però una roba del genere non mi dispiacerebbe:
> Montolivo-Salamon-Flamini
> Niang-Balotelli-El Sharaawy


Fixed


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> in che senso? io ho sentito solo di un buon mastour. i vari verdi e valoti e innocenti faticano a far vedere il loro valore


Tu parli di primavera e del mediatico Mastour ma Tequila lavora con i marmocchi, quelli un po' più piccolini e ci assicura da sempre che si sta lavorando bene.


----------



## tequilad (31 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> in che senso? io ho sentito solo di un buon mastour. i vari verdi e valoti e innocenti faticano a far vedere il loro valore



Verdi Valoti e Innocenti non fanno parte del nostro settore giovanile....


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con un acquisto in difesa e puntellando il centrocampo credo che l'anno prossimo si potrebbe tornare a puntare lo scudetto, altro che tre anni.



È un piacere trovarti ottimista ......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Fixed


  
ti voglio bene però


----------



## rossovero (31 Gennaio 2013)

3,5 milioni per TUTTO il cartellino é un ottimo affare, a prescindere da quanto si dimostrerá forte


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Anche Di Marzio conferma che Salamon è stato preso e manca solo l'annuncio.


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sembra un po' lentuccio ma allo stesso tempo pare abbia un buon piede. Credo però che sia meglio da centrale che davanti alla difesa, ma l'ho visto ora su youtube e ovviamente non posso dare un giudizio valido. Mah, non è un acquisto che mi fa impazzire ma preso a 3,5 mln è un buon'affare, al massimo lo rivendi se si rivelasse un bidone e ci perderesti poco o nulla. Sono molto d'accordo con tequilad però, meglio giovani del genere che ultra trentenni bolliti e strapagati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È un piacere trovarti ottimista ......


Ma io guardo ai fatti e i fatti, *ad oggi*, dicono questo. Ce la viaggiassimo ancora con Pazzini centravanti, Abate, Flamini e senza giovani come Salamon, Saponara e De Sciglio allora si che sarei pessimista. Negli ultimi giorni abbiamo fatto operazioni intelligentissime.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> in che senso? io ho sentito solo di un buon mastour. i vari verdi e valoti e innocenti faticano a far vedere il loro valore



Mastour è un 98', ci sono suoi pari età e gente di uno o due anni in più di lui assolutamente di grande talento, i suoi pari età stanno sbranando il campionato dei giovanissimi (più di 80 gol fatti e solo 4 subiti in metà campionato). Mastour è l'apice, ma ci sono tanti tra i 96' i 98' che promettono benissimo, non quanto lui per tecnica, ma davvero ottimi talenti. Per non parlare di quelli ancora più piccoli che sono alieni.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (31 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Verdi Valoti e Innocenti non fanno parte del nostro settore giovanile....



si ma ci sono appena usciti. visto che dite che e' da tempo che si lavora bene...


----------



## Need4 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto King Salomon!


----------



## tequilad (31 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> si ma ci sono appena usciti. visto che dite che e' da tempo che si lavora bene...



Ma che c'entra ? il settore giovanile NON è la primavera....vabè lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Pyer (31 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Felicissimo prosegua il progetto giovani! Molto meglio lui che qualche vecchio bollito d'esperienza!!!



io spero sia un acquisto dettato davvero da un progetto giovani... 


ps: ogni tanto mi rifaccio vivo..


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salmone


----------



## Ena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Spero che sia venuto per coprire il buco lasciato da Acerbi e sostituire il mancato riscatto di Zapata a fine anno, anche perchè uno tra lui e Cristian titolare non ce lo vedo proprio.


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio acquisti del genere che i Kaka di turno. Almeno questi non ti castrano il futuro e se risultano non all'altezza possono essere rivenduti allo stesso prezzo (Coutinho fa scuola).


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2013)

In qualsiasi caso scelta ottima. Meglio lui del Gargano di turno



tequilad ha scritto:


> E vi assicuro che anche nel settore giovanile il lavoro prosegue alla grande!



(Breve OT: tequila ma tu hai qualche incarico all'interno del settore giovanile? o sei semplicemente molto più informato degli utenti del forum?)


----------



## Butcher (31 Gennaio 2013)

Benissimo così! Felicissimo con lui+Balo!


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (31 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra ? il settore giovanile NON è la primavera....vabè lasciamo perdere...



io sto solo chiedendo eh non c'è bisogno di indispettirsi


----------



## Need4 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Batterà lui le punizioni



C'è da dire che la maggior parte del video fa riferimento alla partita contro l'ormai defunto Lanerossi Vicenza


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Mastour è un 98', ci sono suoi pari età e gente di uno o due anni in più di lui assolutamente di grande talento, i suoi pari età stanno sbranando il campionato dei giovanissimi (più di 80 gol fatti e solo 4 subiti in metà campionato). Mastour è l'apice, ma ci sono tanti tra i 96' i 98' che promettono benissimo, non quanto lui per tecnica, ma davvero ottimi talenti. Per non parlare di quelli ancora più piccoli che sono alieni.



si ma vai troppo indietro. un giocatore a 16 anni non e' giudicabile. mi ricordo chiumiento che doveva essere il nuovo del piero e ora gioca in svizzera


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Mastour è un 98', ci sono suoi pari età e gente di uno o due anni in più di lui assolutamente di grande talento, i suoi pari età stanno sbranando il campionato dei giovanissimi (più di 80 gol fatti e solo 4 subiti in metà campionato). Mastour è l'apice, ma ci sono tanti tra i 96' i 98' che promettono benissimo, non quanto lui per tecnica, ma davvero ottimi talenti. Per non parlare di quelli ancora più piccoli che sono alieni.



Credo, ma chiedo conferma a Tequilad, che a quell'età si possano intravedere le doti tecniche, ma non si può prevedere se svilupperanno doti fisiche adatte per il calcio professionistico (corsa, resistenza, ritmo ecc) In un articolo ho letto che per esempio nell'atttuale primavera queste doti al momento le hanno solo Cristante e Petagna gli altri anche se dotati tecnicamente non potrebbero giocare in serie A tra l'altro eè il motivo per cui tanti giovani promettenti poi spariscono nelle serie minori


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ha firmato


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ufficiale:Salamon ha firmato.*


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2013)

è una mezzala o più un incontrista? qualche dettaglio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Grandeee ... com'è ?? qualcuno ha idea ?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grandeee ... com'è ?? qualcuno ha idea ?



E' un gran prospetto,può fungere sia da centrale che mediano.Gran bel colpo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2013)

perfetto... parliamo di un centrocampista ...ma a fisico com'è ???


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> è una mezzala o più un incontrista? qualche dettaglio?



regista davanti alla difesa e ancora meglio da centrale di difesa, con gli incontristi non c'entra niente, ha i piedi educati questo qui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> perfetto... parliamo di un centrocampista ...ma a fisico com'è ???


Grosso


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2013)

questo è quello che si trova sul tubo






che dire, il Milan fosse per me è sempre aperto ai falegnami del centrocampo della mitteleuropa 
tedeschi, polacchi, slovacchi, cechi.. sono tutti i benvenuti


----------



## sheva90 (31 Gennaio 2013)

È buono questo qui?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

alto 1.94 piedino raffinato,nasce per giocare davanti alla difesa ma quest'anno ha interpretato ottimamente il ruolo di centrale,ottimo in anticipo e nei colpi di testa,ha qualche amnesia ogni tanto e sembra non avere ritmi altissimi,ma ci si può lavorare su


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sul tubo c'è una partita intera del Brescia dove gioca salmone (centrale), per chi vuol farsi un'idea


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Duttile, ottimo farlo giocare, ma facciamolo lavorare da centrale di difesa, è quello il ruolo dove è esplodo nettamente, quindi continuiamo a farlo lavorare lì sotto la guida del Mastro Tassotti, se serve piazziamolo davanti alla difesa, ma lasciamolo al suo posto. Tanto a giugno viene promosso Cristante, si punterà su di lui per quel ruolo al centro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso lo chiudono in palestra per sei mesi così a luglio lo fanno combattere con Jon Jones


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> regista davanti alla difesa e ancora meglio da centrale di difesa, con gli incontristi non c'entra niente, ha i piedi educati questo qui.



a 21 anni può essere abbastanza acerbo da essere trasformato in quello che vogliamo, in questo caso direi difensore centrale! è alto 1.93, fisicamente è una bestia!


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sul tubo c'è una partita intera del Brescia dove gioca salmone (centrale), per chi vuol farsi un'idea



Postalo se puoi


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Salamon:"Al Milan farò il centrale difensivo".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Salamon:"Al Milan farò il centrale difensivo".*


Invece di dire "sono felice, bla bla bla, il Milan è un sogno, bla bla bla" ha detto che farà il centrale ?


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece di dire "sono felice, bla bla bla, il Milan è un sogno, bla bla bla" ha detto che farà il centrale ?



Sarà la risposta a una domanda, già diceva di dover lavorare ancora tanto per meritarsi un grande club, penso che non ci creda ancora.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Adesso lo chiudono in palestra per sei mesi così a luglio lo fanno combattere con Jon Jones



amante dell'ufc


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Postalo se puoi


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> amante dell'ufc



Amante è una parola grossa,ho iniziato a seguirla da poco


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece di dire "sono felice, bla bla bla, il Milan è un sogno, bla bla bla" ha detto che farà il centrale ?



Beh ho postato la cosa principale,aldilà di quelle di rito.


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2013)

ha già le idee chiare


----------



## runner (31 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi ma io sapevo che potesse fare il centrocampista davanti la difesa e il difensore centrale, molto alto e fisico imponente e con ottima visione di gioco!!


----------



## Butcher (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece di dire "sono felice, bla bla bla, il Milan è un sogno, bla bla bla" ha detto che farà il centrale ?



Ma lui è Polacco, è freddo, non prova emozioni


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece di dire "sono felice, bla bla bla, il Milan è un sogno, bla bla bla" ha detto che farà il centrale ?



Sarà la risposta a una domanda, già diceva di dover lavorare ancora tanto per meritarsi un grande club, penso che non ci creda ancora.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece di dire "sono felice, bla bla bla, il Milan è un sogno, bla bla bla" ha detto che farà il centrale ?



Sarà la risposta a una domanda, già diceva di dover lavorare ancora tanto per meritarsi un grande club, penso che non ci creda ancora.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

Bene. Non lo conosco, speriamo possa rendersi utile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara, Balotelli, Salamon. In più ci siamo liberati di cessi apocalittici come Acerbi e Mesbah. Credo che meglio di così era difficile ipotizzare. 

Manca sempre una diamine di mezz'ala decente però.


----------



## Doctore (31 Gennaio 2013)

forse ci liberiamo anche di antonietta


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Felice del suo arrivo, speriamo si dimostri all'altezza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon Kane


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo si riveli all'altezza. Diamogli tempo per ambientarsi, sono sicuro possa fare grandi cose!


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque non è grosso, è alto, mi sembra abbastanza smilzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

si non e grosso anzi , comunque contenta del suo arrivo, credo proprio che il Milan aveva la precedenza visto che lo Zenit aveva offerto pure di piu di noi.


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;115391 ha scritto:


> si non e grosso anzi , comunque contenta del suo arrivo, credo proprio che il Milan aveva la precedenza visto che lo Zenit aveva offerto pure di piu di noi.



Io la davo per fatta da quando ho sentito che lo Zenit aveva preso Neto. Poi il mutismo di Galliani e Raiola voleva pur dir qualcosa.


----------



## S T B (31 Gennaio 2013)

mercato molto positivo... sempre meglio di acerbi sarà!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non ha il passo per giocare in mezzo al campo, giusto metterlo dietro.


----------



## Principe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Lo vorrei vedere davanti alla difesa perché siamo pochi


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque ha detto Raiola che senza la cessione della metà di Paloschi non lo avremmo preso.Due piccioni con una fava


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon è appena arrivato da Giannino


----------



## peppe75 (31 Gennaio 2013)

a me piace tantissimo....vuol dire che potremo quanto meno contenere il centrocampo blaugrana...per lo meno non finirà in un risultato tennistico...in campionato però può dare parecchio!
mercato milan 8...


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

è un gigante questo e di testa segna e respinge, quanto ci serviva.. Anche per il giro palla essendo anche regista.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Milan, ag. Salamon: "Operazione difficile nata da un'idea di Galliani"
Mino Raiola a Sky Sport: "Il colpo che più mi ha impressionato? Io parlo del mio lavoro e vi devo dire che oggi è stato quello di Salamon al Milan. E' stata una giornata molto particolare, Salamon è un'operazione che si è inventato Galliani che ha seguito il mio avvocato Vittorio Rigo".


----------



## Marilson (1 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Salamon è appena arrivato da Giannino



e non ci sono 1000 tifosi ad aspettarlo con cori e fumogeni?


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ha il passo per giocare in mezzo al campo, giusto metterlo dietro.



Comunque a centrocampo gioca davanti la difesa, ruolo in cui non è determinante avere il passo, piuttosto li servono grandi doti tattiche. Ergo può giocare anche li, credo farà un pò il jolly almeno nei prossimi sei mesi.


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque a centrocampo gioca davanti la difesa, ruolo in cui non è determinante avere il passo, piuttosto li servono grandi doti tattiche. Ergo può giocare anche li, credo farà un pò il jolly almeno nei prossimi sei mesi.



E il jolly Bonera che fine farà?


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E il jolly Bonera che fine farà?



Continuerà a fare il jolly dietro


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Che brutte scarpe oh


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque è stato pagato circa 3.8 mln(secondo Brescia TV),un pelino in più della cifra paventata dai giornali.Giusto per curiosità.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2013)

Deve giocare titolare dai e fare partite. Dai non si può preferire i due aborti difensivi e l'aborto centrocampo...


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Febbraio 2013)

È lui. È Dimitri, cmq lo voglio vedere in campo prima di sbilanciarmi. Ex presidente e allenatore ne parlano molto bene.


----------



## prd7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

*"Speravamo di ottenere di più,ma è anche vero che ormai non ci speravamo più in generale. Il Milan si è rifatto avanti l'ultimo giorno. La verità è che avevamo bisogno di incassare. Salamon non è una certezza, ma una grande promessa. Io sono convinto che diventerà un campione, al momento è un giovane in crescita"*

Parole di Corioni a Brescia Oggi


----------

